# Samsung LN52A650 vs. Panasonic TH-50PZ85U: Which would you buy?



## 91BlckGT (Jul 8, 2007)

I read the reviews of both, and it appears that the Samsung is slightly higher rated (going only on the CNET reviews). Both have favorable and near universal praise from owners. I've narrowed it down to these two screens, as representing (at least to me) the best bang for the buck in their respective fields. 

I've seen both in stores, and had conflicting experiences, especially given the low-quality demo material. 

Here's my quandary: The Samsung has the larger screen, and (on paper) the superior image processing abilities. I think it can do a perfect 1080p/24 processing as well, which mates very well with a Blu-Ray player.

The panasonic is cheaper, has less reflections, and a sturdier screen (with two small kids, that's a factor to me.)

So, ignoring price and reflection differences, which would you buy to watch TV, play video games, and some movie watching on?

I mention those three things, since I will principally be watching movies in my "real" theater with the front projections system. This TV is more for the wife & kids.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Another issue to consider when making a purchase is service. Is there an authorized service center close to where you live?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I do not like reflections. That is one thing I disliked about our last big screen. However, we have a 61" Samsung now and do not have any reflection issues. Being in an entertainment center, we do not have to worry about kids knocking it over. In your situation, I do not think I could ignore the reflections and the kid resistance. :huh:


----------



## cynical2 (Jul 18, 2007)

For me, as long as viewing distance is reasonable, size is an important factor. I rarely hear about someone buying a TV and wishing they had gone smaller...but hearing the opposite is an everyday occurrence.

That being said, I think a lot depends on how much you can control light in your environment. If the reflections are an issue (and you can't control the light at the source) on the larger set, I wouldn't even consider it...they just bother me, and would annoy me endlessly.


----------



## 91BlckGT (Jul 8, 2007)

Well, when all was said and done, I went with the Samsung. My old TV (a 10 year old Hitachi 50" RPTV) had a plexigas child safety screen on it that reflected everything. The reflections really didn't bother me with that. I sold it 2 months ago and have been without a tv since then, so I think going from nothing to something impressive should do it. 

Now I just need to get a blu-ray player.
And a second receiver.
And another 5.1 system 

Sigh, when will the buying end...


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

For the techies, the latest Samsungs are getting more attention. In particular, the 550/650 models and the soon to be released 760.
The large number of controls available plus the ability to calibrate the display and yield impressive results. There are user controls for primary as well as secondary colors, plus gamma.
This is a big leap over what's available in Panasonic displays, and even the entry level (5/6020) Kuros for that matter.
Which one has the better black level (Panny or Sammy) may be argued, but they are very competitive displays on all counts. 
Panasonic does a very commendable job for the limited controls (user or service menus) it offers. The Samsung, lends itself to professional calibration, an expense some are not willing to undertake, but will bring the best of that display.
Great review of a '550 (and comparison with a Panasonic) in the latest issue of Widescreen Review.


----------



## lightclouds (Feb 24, 2008)

Samsung is very good at displys, both monitor and tv.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

Because I am susceptible to sample and hold, the Sammy is completely ruined just like all other lcd's by blur.
I am not a big Panny fan but am a plasma guy 'BY FAR'.
With off angle issues, and other inherent lcd issues, plasmas also do not make everything look like video.
So between those two I would choose the 85u hands down.
-jmo


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I bought the Samsung HLT6187S 61" DLP LED and have been super impressed. I am about to pick up the HL67A750 67" and give our daughter the 61". I believe these LED models are great bargains.


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

I just picked up the Samsung 46" LN-540 and it has the new clear screen which is similar to plasma which is suppose to give a clearer picture and it does but at the cost of reflections. It's not a problem for me due to a low light viewing area and it will be replacing a 3 year old 42" Maxent mx-42x3 plasma that has been a great tv. Most if not all the components are Panasonic but only does up to 1080i. If I am viewing analog channels the plasma blows the lcd out of the water and the digital channels are slightly better on the plasma. On hd channels both are excellent but I would give the edge to the lcd if set to dynamic which has everything jacked up, but as far as motion the plasma wins. I know after January everything will be digital so the differences will be gone but the motion blur will still be there. I aslo think I should have moved up to the 50 inch but my wife thinks it too big even though it's the same width as the Maxent because of the side speakers but is about 4 inches higher.


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

LCD, or any display, set to dynamic is aweful for PQ. 
And considering you stated your viewing enviroment is dark there is NO reason to use dynamic.
If you are interested there are calibrated results for your tv that you can apply on avsforum.

Isn't it crazy how almost everyone gets there displays home and almost immediately wish they had gone bigger? I bought my 50" Elite and immediately wished I had gone for 60".


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> Isn't it crazy how almost everyone gets there displays home and almost immediately wish they had gone bigger? I bought my 50" Elite and immediately wished I had gone for 60".


Not me ... I got a 67" and that was the biggest I can fit on my room :bigsmile:

I wish that I could fit the 72" ... but now, I want a projection and screen; but I can't because of my room lay out :sad:


----------



## E-A-G-L-E-S (Sep 15, 2007)

I tried a Sammy LED DLP, but the Pioneer PQ kept calling me.
If they made and I could afford a 65"+ Pioneer that would be my holy grail for display.(and since I'd be rich a Sim2 for my 'extra' room.  )


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

E-A-G-L-E-S said:


> LCD, or any display, set to dynamic is aweful for PQ.
> And considering you stated your viewing enviroment is dark there is NO reason to use dynamic.
> If you are interested there are calibrated results for your tv that you can apply on avsforum.
> 
> Isn't it crazy how almost everyone gets there displays home and almost immediately wish they had gone bigger? I bought my 50" Elite and immediately wished I had gone for 60".



We have been using standard setting which is also excellent. I want to go 50" but the extra width and height starts to overtake the room because it is in the corner next to the fireplace and there would be some overlap on the side and the top would be as high as the mantle. 
Are there any problems with lcd's with all the adjustments cranked up so high?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

campy said:


> Are there any problems with lcd's with all the adjustments cranked up so high?


Why are you using your settings to high??? :huh:

Did you use some reference material (THX optimizer, DVE, AVIA, etc.) to adjust tint, color, contrast, etc. or Did you do it just by the looks??? :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Why are you using your settings to high??? :huh:
> 
> Did you use some reference material (THX optimizer, DVE, AVIA, etc.) to adjust tint, color, contrast, etc. or Did you do it just by the looks??? :bigsmile:


I have it on the default standard settings which has contrast and sharpness settings pretty high compared to my plasma. I tried my calibration dvd and when I was finished it looked ok but didn't have the wow factor.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

campy said:


> ... I tried my calibration dvd and when I was finished it looked ok but didn't have the wow factor.


That happens sometimes ... :yes:

I think that, to really get that wow factor, you need to hire a certified technician ... I'm sure that he will get to the internal settings of the TV, those that we can't access trhrough the menu with a regular calibration, or we can say a "regular adjustment settings" :bigsmile:

I think it will also depend on the TV and the enviroment, in my case I adjusted my TV to be watched in the dark ... if I turn on the light, it looks good but not as good as in the dark ... :yes:


----------



## sagilani (Jun 17, 2006)

I wanted to know if there is any future software upgrades. Can we get those or not?


----------



## htaddikt (May 14, 2007)

sagilani said:


> I wanted to know if there is any future software upgrades. Can we get those or not?


There are downloadable upgrades maintained for Samsung products at the Samsung website.
The upgrades are done through USB flash memory for their displays.

Look at the thorough review of the '550 plasma in the July/Aug issue of Widescreen Review. Very impressive. The reviewer calibrated the display close to perfection. The beauty is, most adjustments could be made through the user's menu.


----------



## johnmail76 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Samsung LN52A650* has the best features on the market compare to other brands with the same price. One of the features I like most is Auto Motion Plus(AMP), this feature can make your films and movies to look more life-like and together with Super Clear Panel technology will bring you the smoothest motion, boldest bright and dark tones


----------

